# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Tank Girl

## kilfou

"Un belge se rend pour la première fois en Australie au cours d'un voyage organisé, alors qu'il est dans le bus, l'accompagnateur leur présente des animaux dans la brousse et leur explique que ce sont des kangourous.
 Le belge intrigué va lui demander ce que sont exactement des kangourous...
 L'accompagnateur, grand instruit, lui rétorque que ce sont des "Bêtes qui courent sur la queue".
 Et le belge, hilare, de lui dire qu'ils ont ça aussi en Belgique mais qu'ils les appellent des morpions !!!"

 Sous vos applaudissements, voici la blague préférée de Tank Girl. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'elle est Australienne. Parce qu'elle vit dans un tank surarmé (étonnant non?). Parce qu'elle n'est pas vraiment portée sur la finesse. Elle aime boire, casser des trucs, faire des trucs hors charte avec son petit ami Booga le kangourou mutant.

 Vous vous dites What the Fuck là non ? Et pourtant, c'est bien comme ça qu'Alan Martin et Jamie Hewlett ont créé il y a 20 ans leur héroïne dans les pages d'un fanzine anglais. Elle est vite devenue une icône punk, étendard du mauvais goût et de la contre-culture, avec "very explicit content" à presque chaque page, avant d'échapper à ses créateurs.

 J'aurais bien du mal à aborder la question du scénario : on assiste plus à des petites saynètes de quelques pages, contant une petite aventure, sans continuité, de la Tank Girl et de ses acolytes récurrents (mais pas le tank, toujours dégueulasse.) C'est foutraque, ça sent l'hénaurme à chaque case, c'est débile et ça se prend pas au sérieux une milliseconde.

 Et le dessin est à l'avenant : surchargé, dément et roboratif. Vous allez en prendre plein les mirettes. Le gars Hewlett est pas manchot et son dessin a une personnalité propre, un trait magnifié par le N&B souvent présent (mais y a aussi des planches avec des couleurs bien saturées pour les amateurs).

 Pour ceux qui n'ont pas passé les années 80 dans le Commonwealth et qui ont peur d'être largué niveau références culturelles (très présentes), l'éditeur a veillé à mettre des notes explicatives fort bienvenues, ainsi qu'une préface et quelques dessins inédits dans un broché mi-format d'une centaine de pages.

 Et oui, je sais que Hewlett est le designer de Gorillaz.

_Tank Girl, Hewlett & Martin, 3 tomes chez Ankama Label 619, 12.90€_

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## znokiss

Elle me fait un peu penser à la fille qu'auraient pu avoir Spider Jerusalem et de Lara Croft : 

 *+* 

*=*


 ::P:

----------


## Non_Identifie

Ouah, la claque en voyant la couverture ! Maintenant je sais ce qui me reste à lire en BD : des cases à fouiller, des notes à lire et du nawak  :Bave:  
Pas encore eu l'occasion de le faire, mais bien joué kilfou pour le dossier du 208. Agréable à lire, ouvre la réflexion, tout à fait dans la ligne de CPC... Vivement la suite !

----------


## kilfou

Y a clairement quelques planches où j'ai cru voir Spider...
Mais Tank Girl a eu un vrai impact sur les comics etla série marcje toujours.

j'ai d'ailleurs pas précisé dans la news ( ::ninja:: ) mais les 3 tomes chez Ankama, c'est la série classique de 88 à 95.

Et merci pour les compliments.  ::):

----------


## Mollux

Y a un film qui est sortit dans les année nonante. Très mauvais. Mais c'est vrai qu'en BD ça doit avoir une autre allure.  :;): 
Et si j'avais une queue comme celle des kangourous y'en aurait de la place pour des morpions.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Et si j'avais une queue comme celle des kangourous y'en aurait de la place pour des morpions.


Master, I sense a large amount of znokiss multi in this area.


---


Sinon kilfou bravo hein, comme si j'avais pas assez de trucs à acheter en ce moment !  :^_^:

----------


## kilfou

Mais je t'en prie.  ::): 

Et vous remarquerez aisément que zno a été le premier à poster, sûrement attiré par la qualité de la blague introductive.  ::P:

----------


## Grokararma

J'ai craqué pour les deux premiers tomes de cette édition et je suis comblé...Enfin, j'attends d'être riche à la fin du mois pour payer mon déménagement et le tome3 que j'ai croisé à la fnac il y a quelques jours  ::wub:: 
Mangez en c'est du tout bon, et les notes pour les références sont extrèèèmement bienvenues pour les béotiens comme moi.

----------


## AgentDerf

Alors moi je suis pas si enthousiaste... Moi aussi j'avais très envie de découvrir cette BD qui était assez inaccessible avant pour nous pauvre français!

*les +* :

- Les dessins sont extra, pleins de détails, et le design en générale est vraiment top (tank girl assure le steak au niveau look déjanté et varié).
- Quand on a 30 ans ca nous donne de bonne bouffé de nostalgie des années 80 avec toutes les références.
- 12 euros c'est abordable, et il y a de super artworks en fin du bouquin.

*les -* :

- Globalement les histoires sont super courtes et décevantes, et les chutes tombent souvent à l'eau. Je m'attendez a un pic péchu, épique dans les délires et c'est malheureusement plié en 4 pages à chaque fois.
- Le dessin est assez bordélique parfois on à du mal à suivre l'action. L'impression générale c'est qu'on a l'impression de feuilleter un cahier d'étudiant en beaux-arts/Bds (ce qui en fait pas loin d'être le cas quand on lit la préface), c'est jolie mais manque un peu de substance.
- Je sais pas si c'est la faute à la traduction français, mais les phrases ne percute pas, elles sont un peu mole.

Voila maintenant j'avoue que je suis pas encore arrivé au bout du 1ier tome tellement je me force à lire les histoires sans queue ni tête. C'est jolie feuilleté et a avoir sur son étagère, mais c'est pas le genre de BD qui va vous marquer surtout niveau scénario.

Après on peu laisser ca chance au produit, le Tome 2 est-il plus consistant? Avec des histoires plus longues (plus de 4 pages) qui se tiennent mieux avec un semblant de début de scénario?

Je sais je suis un peu dur avec cette BD, mais c'est parce que je suis super déçu j'en attendais vraiment bcp!  ::sad::

----------


## znokiss

Effectivement, ta blague est très bonne malgré ton sous-titre. Mais j'ai pour habitude en effet de scruter tes annonces qui m'intéressent toujours fortement. Là, t'as fait un double combo en me présentant cette BD bavante, sachant que c'est mon annif' demain.

----------


## Grokararma

> Après on peu laisser ca chance au produit, le Tome 2 est-il plus consistant? Avec des histoires plus longues (plus de 4 pages) qui se tiennent mieux avec un semblant de début de scénario?


Plus consistant je ne sais pas trop, mais oui les histoires sont plus longues, avec des enchainements et tout! Ça fait moins "strip" voir même plus construit. Les personnages ont clairement plus de profondeur, on sent vraiment l'évolution des auteurs même si ça reste bien n'awak!  ::): 
Mais j'ai lu les deux d'un bloc, alors peut être que c'est même plus construit à la fin du 1° tome.

----------


## Youri_Margarine

J'en avait déjà entendu dire du bien, ça confirme qu'il faut que je l'inscrive sur la liste des BD à acheter...


Sinon (et désolé pour le HS), ca ressemble à quoi Spider Jerusalem? J'ai quelques images vaguement en tête, et c'est tout...

----------


## Marchemort

Edité par Ankama, avec un peu de chance on aura droit à une version manga.  ::lol:: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## eolan

Un grand cri d'amour à kilfou pour avoir fait un Canard BD sur la grande Tank Girl.  ::wub::  ::wub:: 
Je confirme le petite baisse de pep's comparée à la V.O., mais Ankama a fait un excellent boulot. Avec toutes les références culturelles et le parlé fleuri de Tank Girl , ç'aurat été dur de faire mieux.


T'aurais pu aussi glisser qu'il y a eu un film Tank Girl, en 95, aussi barré que l'a BD, avec Naomi Watts en Jet Girl, Iggy Pop, Ice-T ( :tired: ).

----------


## Grokararma

> Sinon (et désolé pour le HS), ca ressemble à quoi Spider Jerusalem? J'ai quelques images vaguement en tête, et c'est tout...


T'as le premier tome dispo ici:
(eng) http://www.dccomics.com/vertigo/graphic_novels/?gn=1719
 :;):

----------


## kilfou

J'aurais pu oui.
Mais je suis cinéphile moi Moooooooosieur.

Youri : pas lu Transmetropolitan (avec Spider jerusalem) mais va faire un tour dans le topic des comics, y a des retours positifs.

Marchemort :  :tired:  pas de manga ici. Et Ankama édite des trucs chouettos, genre Mutafukaz.

AgentDerf : j'ai eu un peu de mal aussi au début, mais à petite dose ça passe tout seul.

----------


## L0ur5

Tiens j'ai acheté les deux premiers tomes il y a une dizaine de jours, je ne m'étais pas  encore plongé dedans, mais je crois que ça sera pour ce soir du coup  ::): 

+1 Eolan pour le film, c'est que du bonheur. C'est avec lui que j'ai découvert le personnage de Tank Girl d'ailleurs.

----------


## Skouatteur

C'est con, j'ai le tome paru chez Vents d'Ouest, si je prends les tomes de chez Ankama, ça va jurer dans la bibliothèque.
Quelle bande de truffes de changer le format (et quelle bande de truffes chez Vents d'Ouest de ne pas avoir paru l'intégrale)...
 :/

----------


## Grokararma

> +1 Eolan pour le film, c'est que du bonheur. C'est avec lui que j'ai découvert le personnage de Tank Girl d'ailleurs.


 ::O:  je viens de voir la bande annonce en VF...
C'est euh..."Je sauve le monde et je finis ma bière". La qualité de la BA reflète pas celle du film?

----------


## Marchemort

> Marchemort :  pas de manga ici. Et Ankama édite des trucs chouettos, genre Mutafukaz.


Je sais, c'était gratuit.  :B): 

Toute mesquinerie mise, à part, je connaissais pas, du coup j'ai bien envie d'y regarder de plus près, ça a l'air sympa comme tout. En tout cas, ton article donne envie de s'y intéresser.  :;): 



En plus y a du noir et blanc, c'est donc un signe de plus que ça doit être bien.  ::ninja::

----------


## chookill

> je viens de voir la bande annonce en VF...
> C'est euh..."Je sauve le monde et je finis ma bière". La qualité de la BA reflète pas celle du film?


Pareil, ça m'a un peu refroidi..
Du coup je vais plutôt le chercher en VO, et je le programmerais pour une soirée détente et rigolade..

----------


## L0ur5

> je viens de voir la bande annonce en VF...
> C'est euh..."Je sauve le monde et je finis ma bière". La qualité de la BA reflète pas celle du film?


à mettre en relation avec ce qu'à dit Kilfou:



> C'est foutraque, ça sent l'hénaurme à chaque case, c'est débile et ça se prend pas au sérieux une milliseconde


Le film est dans la même veine hein, ça n'empêche pas que ça soit génial! Bon je ne me rappelle plus ce que donnent les doublages fançais par contre.

----------


## Grokararma

Je me force pas à parler anglais pour rien!
Comme Chookill, une vo vers gilbert et consors ça doit se trouver! 
Puis pour le plaisir de voir IceT en Booba  :^_^:

----------


## eolan

Le film est complètement crétin. C'est une série B/Z assumée, comme la BD. C'est la BD d'ailleurs, le même humour, le même Booga  :B): ...

D'ailleurs, je viens d'aller faire un tour sur le site off' par Alan Martin et je vois qu'il a sorti des trucs dans les années 2000. Quelqu'un a mis la patte dessus?

----------


## AgentDerf

> Sinon (et désolé pour le HS), ca ressemble à quoi Spider Jerusalem? J'ai quelques images vaguement en tête, et c'est tout...


Spider Jerusalem c'est de la bombe!
C'est dans la même veine que Tank Girl mais en bcp plus construit.
Il y a un intrige principale, bien que de temps en temps l'intrige ce coup pour mettre quelque spin-off rigolo et déjanté.

Bon vous me faites douter, je vais lire la fin du tome 1 et peux être essayer le tome 2 pour voir. Car clairement il y a du potentiel, et si il décolle bien dans le tome 2 ca peut carrément le faire.
Le film de Tank girl j'en ai un assez bon souvenir, complétement série Z, mais bien drôle et fun, après faut se méfier des bons souvenir  :;):  En tout cas c'est un OVNI alors rien que pour cela il mérite.

----------


## Perlin

> D'ailleurs, je viens d'aller faire un tour sur le site off' par Alan Martin et je vois qu'il a sorti des trucs dans les années 2000. Quelqu'un a mis la patte dessus?


J'ai le tank girl de 2007 dessiné par ashley wood, c'est toujours aussi débile, donc bien. Il faut juste ne pas être dérangé par le côté brouillons des dessins de wood, mais pour moi c'est un bon choix de remplacement pour hewlett.
Par contre il n'existe qu'en anglais...

----------


## Athmos

Héhé, bien sympa ça tank girl. J'attends avec impatience le canard BD "Rank Xerox". J'arrive pas a envisager monsieur Boulon sans l'imaginer fan de (voir wanabee) Rank Xerox.

Rank Xerox : pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas :

----------


## AgentDerf

Rank Xerox! Mythique!  Enfin du peu que j'ai pu lire dans mon adolescence quand je piqué les "*USA magazine*" de mon grand-frère.

alalal USA magazine le meilleur moyen de gouté à un panel de comics trash/cul US de l'époque. Et Xerox et autre Lobo's en faisait partie.



http://www.comicsvf.com/fs/17642.php

Je vais vois si je peux pas en trouver des vieux numéro chez un bouquiniste.

----------


## znokiss

Surtout qu'Alain Chabat est crédité pour le premier Rank Xerox.

----------


## Warzlouf

Je plussoie en ce qui concerne USA Magazine : j'y ai été abonné. Il prouvait que la BD américaine pouvait publier autre chose que des histoires de super héros. Quand il a arrêté de paraître, j'ai été très triste. si, si...

----------


## thylkerisis

Moi je suis Belge et je suis scandalisé par cette blague xenophobe!! Je vais porter plainte au Mrap !    ::P:

----------


## outan

Je savais que ce nom Tank Girl me disait quelque chose. J'ai du voir le film quand j'étais gosse, et faire une psy derrière pour l'oublier.  ::O: 

Sinon encore une fois je te hais Kilfou, t'as encore mis ce qu'il fallait dans ta news pour que j'ai envie d'aller tester ça et aussi de retrouver une paire de Ranx Xerox.

----------


## La Mimolette

Tank Girl est une valeure sure!
Achetez les vous regretterez pas!  ::): 
C'est du délire, ça déborde des pages, si ils avaient pu Hewlette et Martin auraient collés les pages de chaque tome avec leur foutre.
Et pour finir les interludes du fan club de "Booga" sont énormissimes!

----------


## Toxic

C'est une nouvelle traduction chez Ankama ou bien ils ont gardé celle de l'édition Vents d'ouest qui était bien pourrie ?

----------


## kilfou

Rééd traduite par Alex Nikolavitch tout récemment.

----------


## BigBoobs

> Edité par Ankama, avec un peu de chance on aura droit à une version manga.


Ptet même un mmo pour gamins  ::ninja::

----------


## Youri_Margarine

Merci pour les réponses sur Spider Jerusalem!  :;): 
Je file voir ton lien Grokararma.

----------


## zurgo

Enfin une ré-édition digne de ce nom. Putain ! Depuis le temps qu'on l'attendait, celle là.  ::):

----------


## t4nk

Wait !!! On parle de moi ?

 ::love::  Merci Kilfou.  :;): 


(Et oui, le film est vraiment à chier.)




> J'attends avec impatience le canard BD "Rank Xerox".


+1 Rhaaa, Ranx !

----------


## Psycho10

Ce CanardBD est un SCANDALE !!!

Kilfou tu est en retard, au 16/03 je l'avais déjà acheté et lu cette excellente BD !

Mon dieu, je commence a avoir des bons goûts, je lis les BD avant que Kilfou en parle  ::ninja::

----------

